# service light reset



## audi07 (Jan 8, 2008)

hi could someone tell me how to reset the service oil on my 2007 Q7.
thanks


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: service light reset (audi07)*

You'll either need to bring it to the dealer or find someone with a VAG-COM to reset it.


----------

